# I'd like to understand...without getting ridiculed.



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 11, 2018)

I am a gun carrying person, I know the laws concerning use of deadly force against a person here in Georgia and I will blast a thug committing a forcible felony in a heartbeat. More of them should be shot dead instead of molly-coddled in "the system", in my opinion.
Now having said all that, you will know I'm not one of those gun control nuts or PETA members.
Here we go.
What is the fun in shooting down a bear if it isn't violent or killing people?
I didn't even know the animals were edible.
Not looking for trouble or arguments. I'm a very old man who has never had someone explain bear hunting urges to me.
At outdoor shows, when I've mentioned this, the men in the display booths get mad and want to beat me up.
I'm all ears. Thank you.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 11, 2018)

all animals are edible, some taste better than others. Bear meat is really good when prepared correctly. One of the best things Ive ever tasted was fresh bear  heart fried with onions and peppers while in Camp last fall in Ontario


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 11, 2018)

Why the focus on bears? Deers, turkeys, alligators, Dove, quail, etc are not violent or killing people when they are 'shot down'.

You sound to me like you do not know the origins or pleasures of hunting.
Don't take that as ridicule, just my first thoughts.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2018)

My first thoughts as well.  Shooting down a bear is no different from shooting down a deer.  It all depends on one's choice of quarry.  I have never shot down a turkey but I understand that lots of folks like to do that.  Not as many people have as much opportunity at bear than they do at deer, turkey, doves, etc.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 11, 2018)

My first thought was.. well, those deer sure aren't damaging property or trying to eat somebody... then I thought, wonder how he feels about doves and quail.

I guess it is something you just have to understand on your own.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 11, 2018)

Different people eat different things, to each thier own I guess. I’ve travelled the world and seen some strange things get eaten by people.
Myself I look at things as known and unknown. The Knowns are how wild animals are raised( by mothers) what they eat( most times all natural ) and any signs of disease before killed and if I washed my hands and cared for animal before consumption ,
The unknowns are where supermarket pig/cow/chicken was born and raised , what it ate, who touched it and cared for meat after kill. Look at stories in the news I’ve yet to see a wild bear or deer disease kill 30 and make hundreds sick. I can however on a daily basis find you a recall on lots of products that were sold and “ inspected” that do just that.
Only in the last little bit of human existence did we live this “civilized” way, before that we were always in the predator prey relationship of the chain. That’s how I view things, others may disagree but to each thier own life and how to live it.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 11, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Why the focus on bears? Deers, turkeys, alligators, Dove, quail, etc are not violent or killing people when they are 'shot down'.
> You sound to me like you do not know the origins or pleasures of hunting.
> Don't take that as ridicule, just my first thoughts.


You make good sense with all that.
I really don't know a lot about the pleasures of hunting. I hunted squirrels as a kid because my dad was from the country and would clean them and cook them for us to eat. Actually I thought a hamburger tasted better, though.
And I hunted crows because they were ruining an old farmer's crops and we got food from his fields.
I guess I've become sentimental about wild animals...I just can't see myself pulling the trigger on one. (unless it was a HUMAN animal...a criminal).
One of my best friends has an annual dove shoot on his farm and I politely decline to participate. I just think they're too pretty to shoot.
Deer hunting bothers me too....and I know the biology of keeping the herds controlled. I also believe the "powers that be" know the biology and don't allow people to go crazy in killing them. Therein, good game laws.
But with a bear??????  It's just a big old lumbering creature out there in the woods bothering nobody.
I guess I sound like a "sissy britches".....a patchwork quilt of contradictions maybe. But I shed a tear when I see one shot down. Yet, I will jump for joy at the sight of a bleeding and dying rapist when the victim has used her firearm to send him straight to the infernal regions.
Beats me why I feel as I do.....live and let live comes to mind.
Thank you.
Cobb


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 11, 2018)

You know what sir that is actually a really good question that I have often thought about myself even as I pursue bear. I canno9t fully describe what drives my urge to hunt bear. All I can say is that it has something to do with filling my freezer and possibly getting a shot at North Georgia's apex predator. That being said I love bear and enjoy seeing them in the wild the few times I have. I cannot fully explain it either. I have not taken my first bear yet but I missed one with a bow two years ago and hope to harvest one this year. I will let you know how I feel after I harvest one as I am not even sure how I will feel.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 11, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> You make good sense with all that.
> I really don't know a lot about the pleasures of hunting. I hunted squirrels as a kid because my dad was from the country and would clean them and cook them for us to eat. Actually I thought a hamburger tasted better, though.
> And I hunted crows because they were ruining an old farmer's crops and we got food from his fields.
> I guess I've become sentimental about wild animals...I just can't see myself pulling the trigger on one. (unless it was a HUMAN animal...a criminal).
> ...


With that said do know this is a hunting forum so you may want to join a bird watchers forum or something seriously .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 11, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> You make good sense with all that.
> I really don't know a lot about the pleasures of hunting. I hunted squirrels as a kid because my dad was from the country and would clean them and cook them for us to eat. Actually I thought a hamburger tasted better, though.
> And I hunted crows because they were ruining an old farmer's crops and we got food from his fields.
> I guess I've become sentimental about wild animals...I just can't see myself pulling the trigger on one. (unless it was a HUMAN animal...a criminal).
> ...




so you have no problems with animals actually dying so you can eat (hamburgers), but you just don't want to witness the trail of events that bring them to your table???   You feel sorry for an animal that dies, but only if you see it?

Yeah.  That sounds a bit 'sissy britches' to me.   Now I don't just have a feeling of complete joy when I shoot a deer, but I ain't gonna cry over it either.  I respect the loss of life that makes me able to feed my family. It is a somber moment where I am grateful that I was able to harvest the deer, that God allows us that freedom and spending time with my son while we hunted it.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 11, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> With that said do know this is a hunting forum so you may want to join a bird watchers forum or something seriously .


I guess you're right about that.
I was merely curious about it all.
I will go now from this hunting thing and not annoy you any longer.
Regards,
Cobb


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 11, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> so you have no problems with animals actually dying so you can eat (hamburgers), but you just don't want to witness the trail of events that bring them to your table???   You feel sorry for an animal that dies, but only if you see it?
> Yeah.  That sounds a bit 'sissy britches' to me.   Now I don't just have a feeling of complete joy when I shoot a deer, but I ain't gonna cry over it either.  I respect the loss of life that makes me able to feed my family. It is a somber moment where I am grateful that I was able to harvest the deer, that God allows us that freedom and spending time with my son while we hunted it.


Animals that are bred and raised for slaughter is an entirely different issue, as you very well know. I was referring to wild life only....as you very well know also.
I shed no tears over the fish I catch and clean either. But I make sure I'm not a 'fish hog' and load the boat when it's not necessary so I can show off my picture in a magazine somewhere.
Again....live and let live comes to mind. Not dealing in absolutes does also.


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 11, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I guess you're right about that.
> I was merely curious about it all.
> I will go now from this hunting thing and not annoy you any longer.
> Regards,
> Cobb


So you only are on this forum to be a liberal voice on the political forum?
I guess that's ok, 1st admendment consideration and all. 
But wouldn't you feel more accepted on a forum more aligned to Your own feelings?
Or is the conflict that which drives you?
Just curious.


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 11, 2018)

To the question posted,
Since you don't even know the food value of bear I don't find it surprising that you don't understand hunting them.
They are an apex predator with many survival instincts that challenges the hunter. They make real cool rugs, and they can be good table fair.
And a whole bunch of other Hunter personal reasons.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 11, 2018)

Bear meat is delicious and I enjoy huntin' em.
My dad is a bear hunter.
My grandfather was a bear hunter.
My great-grandfather was a bear hunter .
My great great grandfather was a bear hunter.

Honestly that sums it up for me.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 11, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> You make good sense with all that.
> I really don't know a lot about the pleasures of hunting. I hunted squirrels as a kid because my dad was from the country and would clean them and cook them for us to eat. Actually I thought a hamburger tasted better, though.
> And I hunted crows because they were ruining an old farmer's crops and we got food from his fields.
> I guess I've become sentimental about wild animals...I just can't see myself pulling the trigger on one. (unless it was a HUMAN animal...a criminal).
> ...


I think media and cartoons and the personification of bears like the whole “teddy bear” or “Smokey the Bear” imagery has given a lot of folks a hue misconception about bears and wild animals as a whole. That, and they look and act like dogs.  Don’t forget these things are predators. Sure they eat a lot of vegetation, but every spring the bears are out in force looking for fawns.

On the subject of not bothering people, do a little research into bear-human interactions in North GA, where the population is very healthy. A lot of them are getting way too comfortable with human contact and feed on trash, gardens, and probably family pets too.

I’ve never eaten bear, but I sure want to, and I make a trip to a northern WMA during deer/bear season every year with hopes at an opportunity while deer hunting. I have heard far too many people say how delicious it is to pass up on trying some bear meat.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 11, 2018)

I spent my youth shooting anything and everything that I could. Many times, just to get a good look at it. I no longer do that. If I don't have a legitimate reason or use for a critter, I will not take its life. I have hunted and fished all my life but do not understand why anyone would kill an animal just to say they did. I have no interest in bear hunting but have eaten bear a number of times. It is pretty good if cooked correctly. I realize that others see things differently but can't grasp why anyone would want to kill a giraffe or an elephant. What do you do with it after it is dead?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2018)

A lot depends on whether you have the hunter instinct in you. Some do, some don`t.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 11, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Animals that are bred and raised for slaughter is an entirely different issue, as you very well know. I was referring to wild life only....as you very well know also.
> I shed no tears over the fish I catch and clean either. But I make sure I'm not a 'fish hog' and load the boat when it's not necessary so I can show off my picture in a magazine somewhere.
> Again....live and let live comes to mind. Not dealing in absolutes does also.



the only difference is in your mind.  One is condemned from birth to be killed and eaten after a lifetime of captivity. The other runs free, does as it pleases and may someday be slaughtered for food.

And you feel sorry for the one that actually had freedom.  Weird.

Why do you think that the slaughter animal is any less living, or its life is less valuable than the wildlife?  The facts are that they all die to put meat on our tables.  You are just attached to the idea of a bear being killed. Probably because of some cartoon, movie, book or that you were exposed to in the past.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> A lot depends on whether you have the hunter instinct in you. Some do, some don`t.



I always thought that I did but am not a blood thirsty as I once was.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 11, 2018)

Killing a cow I raised from birth and hand fed and watched grow bothers me a lot more than shooting a deer


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2018)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I always thought that I did but am not a blood thirsty as I once was.




Hoot, it doesn`t have anything to do with being bloodthirsty. It does mean that you strive for a clean shot to kill as painlessly as possible. There is always sadness when i kill something.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 11, 2018)

I do not mean this as a ridicule. But to me it seems as if you are out of touch with reality. As humans it is in our nature to hunt. It has been for as long as we have been on this earth. When someone tells me they don't understand hunting I normally respond you don't understand human nature. all through history we have been hunters. Esau in the Bible was a well known hunter. Arrowheads, atlatl's, and such didn't come from wanting to have fun or carry around for no reason. Hunting brings you back closer to human nature. That's my personal thoughts when someone says they do not understand hunting, are against it, or other such feelings towards hunting


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I spent my youth shooting anything and everything that I could. Many times, just to get a good look at it. I no longer do that. If I don't have a legitimate reason or use for a critter, I will not take its life. I have hunted and fished all my life but do not understand why anyone would kill an animal just to say they did. I have no interest in bear hunting but have eaten bear a number of times. It is pretty good if cooked correctly. I realize that others see things differently but can't grasp why anyone would want to kill a giraffe or an elephant. What do you do with it after it is dead?


Your position is congruent with mine.
You've matured emotionally and intellectually, in my opinion.
I salute you.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 11, 2018)

Lilly001 said:


> So you only are on this forum to be a liberal voice on the political forum?
> I guess that's ok, 1st admendment consideration and all.
> But wouldn't you feel more accepted on a forum more aligned to Your own feelings?
> Or is the conflict that which drives you?
> Just curious.


To refer to me as a liberal is like betting that water isn't wet.
As for acceptance, that isn't something that is any type of 'driving force', whatever that is.
I believed this place was an arena of ideas...free expression of thought and all that stuff. As long as it was done in a civil manner.
I guess that's why I hang around now and then.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 11, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Your position is congruent with mine.
> You've matured emotionally and intellectually, in my opinion.
> I salute you.




you know, I had a lot to say about this particular post, but I am just going to leave it lay


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2018)

Hunting and killing things is a very complex activity and done for lots of different reasons.  For me there is sadness mixed with the excitement and joy of a kill.  I killed my first deer at age 38.  It was a very symmetrical 8 point that went down at the crack of the rifle.  I sat next to him touching him and admiring his beauty, thanked God for the opportunity, and cried a little.

The touch of sadness has never gone away for me and it has tempered my decisions through the years in what animals to take.


----------



## Possum (Aug 11, 2018)

You shed a tear? Wow. I know a few sissy’s but I don’t know anyone who sheds a tear for a person killing their own food while at same time shoving a chicken sandwich from McDonald’s in their mouth. Do you shed tears for the chickens crammed in the chicken trucks going down the road? I don’t cry about it but it is disgusting and for that reason I rarely eat store bought chicken. Or any store bought meats actually. I’m lucky I guess that I live in a place that I can fill my freezer with various fish, animals and other natural things and feed my family. Bear is actually delicious. My wife is a vegetarian but she hunts to kill animals because she knows we eat them and she, like me doesn’t want to buy anything that someone else killed and sold for money.
Old man, you still have some things to learn about life in my opinion.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 11, 2018)

Reading over this has made me realize again just how empty my freezer is getting. Got 6 or 8 meals of fish from the summer and maybe half dozen meals of deer meat. Hunting season is just around the corner and time to fill it full again. Btw, bear meat is the best meat from the woods period. I've got where I i don't eat any beef other than ground because it simply isn't as good as a bear or deer.


----------



## Possum (Aug 11, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Reading over this has made me realize again just how empty my freezer is getting. Got 6 or 8 meals of fish from the summer and maybe half dozen meals of deer meat. Hunting season is just around the corner and time to fill it full again. Btw, bear meat is the best meat from the woods period. I've got where I i don't eat any beef other than ground because it simply isn't as good as a bear or deer.



I agree, grilled bear steaks beat deer steaks all day long.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2018)

Possum said:


> You shed a tear? Wow. I know a few sissy’s but I don’t know anyone who sheds a tear for a person killing their own food while at same time shoving a chicken sandwich from McDonald’s in their mouth.
> 
> Old man, you still have some things to learn about life in my opinion.



No one said a word about shedding a tear for a person killing their own food nor about anyone eating a chicken sandwich while doing so.  If you and your wife have no feelings for the wild creatures that you kill then you have my pity.  Likely there are things about life that you will never learn.

About the sissy thing, well name calling is one of the easiest things to do in life and is indicative of a lack of maturity.  Drop by any grade school playground and listen for a bit.  It should sound familiar to you.


----------



## Possum (Aug 11, 2018)

He said he sheds a tear when an animal is “shot down” 
He said deer hunting “bothers him”
Does he assume these animals are shot and left to rot in the woods? 
So I don’t know what you are talking about, I’m just referencing the original posters own comments, maybe you need to read them again.
And I feel as much pity on pulling the trigger on an animal as the average person does eating meat that someone else killed for them. So am I supposed to cry about eating all meat? Or just wild animal meat? The only difference I see between the two is the wild animal lives a better life and is better for me. 
The only pity I feel is for people who forget that an animal had to die for the meat they bought at the store. They didn’t see the animal suffer and so in their mind it didn’t.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 11, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> No one said a word about shedding a tear for a person killing their own food nor about anyone eating a chicken sandwich while doing so.  If you and your wife have no feelings for the wild creatures that you kill then you have my pity.  Likely there are things about life that you will never learn.
> About the sissy thing, well name calling is one of the easiest things to do in life and is indicative of a lack of maturity.  Drop by any grade school playground and listen for a bit.  It should sound familiar to you.


Thank you.
Cobb


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 11, 2018)

You either have it or you don't. You don't.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 12, 2018)

Saw this one close to the house on my way home yesterday evening. What ashame, that's a lot of bear-b-que laying there.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 12, 2018)

Hunting a wild creature is the most honest way of feeding yourself in my opinion.


----------



## Dub (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I really don't know a lot about the pleasures of hunting.......




Hate that you have missed out.


It's a great experience that is very relaxing and fulfilling.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Dub said:


> Hate that you have missed out.It's a great experience that is very relaxing and fulfilling.


I know thinking like I do must seem odd to men who've spent their whole lives as hunters.
And if the need for food to survive exists, then I'm all in for the hunt. But to kill a wild animal that is out there in the woods minding its own business for sport, a trophy for the wall, or thrill or whatever, just seems senseless to me. That is my opinion...which is allowed to be posted here, even if it is contrary to the majority.
It might be interesting to see the hunters "make it fair" to the animal...eliminate the use of firearms or bows and arrows and just go into the woods with only a hunting knife and go up against the bear that way. (my money would be on the bear). 
Yet, when it comes to the deadliest and most destructive animals on the planet earth, the human animal, I have no qualms whatsoever in putting a bullet in some of the most vicious, right between the eyes. As long as it's legal, of course and they're forced to dig their own burial hole.
I must seem very strange to even be in these forums. I don't come here to cause trouble or pick a fight...only to present some alternate viewpoints in an open arena of ideas.
I bid you all a happy day...regardless of how much we may disagree on some things.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I know thinking like I do must seem odd to men who've spent their whole lives as hunters.
> And if the need for food to survive exists, then I'm all in for the hunt. But to kill a wild animal that is out there in the woods minding its own business for sport, a trophy for the wall, or thrill or whatever, just seems senseless to me. That is my opinion...which is allowed to be posted here, even if it is contrary to the majority.
> It might be interesting to see the hunters "make it fair" to the animal...eliminate the use of firearms or bows and arrows and just go into the woods with only a hunting knife and go up against the bear that way. (my money would be on the bear).
> Yet, when it comes to the deadliest and most destructive animals on the planet earth, the human animal, I have no qualms whatsoever in putting a bullet in some of the most vicious, right between the eyes. As long as it's legal, of course and they're forced to dig their own burial hole.
> ...




Bears are not killed simply for the trophy aspect. Haven`t you read any of the posts in this thread where people talk about how good bear meat is? 

The attitude you are displaying is of an anti-hunter, and that will not be well received here on a hunting forum.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 12, 2018)

There are two types of people:

1. Hunters
2.Gatherers  
The gatherers often gather the meat the hunter kills, or raises to be killed, or picked up at the drive thru. Being a hunter is in my blood.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Bears are not killed simply for the trophy aspect. Haven`t you read any of the posts in this thread where people talk about how good bear meat is?
> The attitude you are displaying is of an anti-hunter, and that will not be well received here on a hunting forum.


If that bear meat is necessary for them to survive, then by golly kill the bear.
However, at this time I don't think grocery stores are in short supply of meat from animals that are bred and raised for slaughter.
I've also read on here what "wonderful rugs a dead bear makes"...not an inspiring picture, in my thinking.
However, regardless of what I think or believe, hunting is perfectly legal and those who practice it should not be messed with or "stopped" by the likes of the extremists from PETA and other kook outfits.
I bid you a happy day too, sir.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> If that bear meat is necessary for them to survive, then by golly kill the bear.
> However, at this time I don't think grocery stores are in short supply of meat from animals that are bread and raised for slaughter.
> I've also read on here what "wonderful rugs a dead bear makes"...not an inspiring picture, in my thinking.
> However, regardless of what I think or believe, hunting is perfectly legal and those who practice it should not be messed with or "stopped" by the likes of the extremists from PETA and other kook outfits.
> I bid you a happy day too, sir.



Do you feel the same way about people killing deer? Or is your gripe just against bear hunters? How about turkey hunters, or elk hunters? How about moose and caribou hunters? Or any other game bird or animal?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I shed no tears over the fish I catch and clean either.



Bear = Fish  

No difference.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you feel the same way about people killing deer? Or is your gripe just against bear hunters? How about turkey hunters, or elk hunters? How about moose and caribou hunters? Or any other game bird or animal?


I have no "gripe".....just sentimentality for wildlife.
And yes, my beliefs cover the creatures you mentioned above.
If a person actually needs the food to survive, then kill the wild animal.
To kill "for sport" (one of the most disgusting, in my opinion, being organized dove hunts) is just not congruent with my feelings as a naturalist.
I realize that my feelings will not change the minds of the hunters here. I am not on some crusade to do that.
Just expressing my free thoughts here in a civilized manner, that's all.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Bear = Fish
> No difference.


Yes there is a difference.
Fish are not mammals.
Mammals are on a higher scale of the evolutionary chain and should be accorded different treatment in the wild, in my opinion.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Yes there is a difference.
> Fish are not mammals.
> Mammals are on a higher scale of the evolutionary chain and should be accorded different treatment in the wild, in my opinion.




What type of different treatment would you like to see done?


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> What type of different treatment would you like to see done?


You've kinda' got me on that one.
I can't think of anything right off hand that would really work or could be enforced.
But as a starter, I'd suggest that if you hunt wildlife you must use bow and arrow or a knife in hand to hand combat.
Although that makes me look like I'm one of those anti-gun nuts which I am certainly not.
Let me think further on that, pro favor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> You've kinda' got me on that one.
> I can't think of anything right off hand that would really work or could be enforced.
> But as a starter, I'd suggest that if you hunt wildlife you must use bow and arrow or a knife in hand to hand combat.
> Although that makes me look like I'm one of those anti-gun nuts which I am certainly not.
> Let me think further on that, pro favor.




In your thread title you don`t want to be ridiculed, but you make a ridiculous comment like this.


----------



## GLS (Aug 12, 2018)

I've known serious hunters who when they approached life's end took a different attitude about hunting and gave it up.  They lost the urge to hunt and kill and make no mistake about it when it's time to pull the trigger it's all about killing. One man I knew lived to be in his late 90s and still hunted turkeys.  And there can be ambivalence and conflict in the same person...


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 12, 2018)

Make no mistake,if you eat any kind of meat at all you have killed to feed yourself. Some people just like to hand off the hard part to someone else. The only difference between wild game and a farm animal is the way they look at you before you kill em. The wild creature knows its on the dinner plate. The pig in your yard probably thinks it just gettin fed when you come out to shoot it. I venture to say the op has done neither. If he had he would know how hard it is to do either thing and show more respect for those that do there own killin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2018)

As I`ve said before, there`s always some sadness with killing when hunting. When we still raised hogs and had out annual hog killin`, there was somberness when it was time to kill the hogs.

It`s part of what makes us human.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 12, 2018)

While I disagree with all anti-hunters as a general rule, I probably have more respect for those that are at least consistent.   To be totally at peace with paying others to kill your hamburger meat while still having a problem with those that hunt for theirs is a real head shaker. Your  self imposed arbitrary animal hierarchy that places more value on wild animals than domestic ones makes no sense at all.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> In your thread title you don`t want to be ridiculed, but you make a ridiculous comment like this.


It's only my opinion, sir, nothing more.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> Make no mistake,if you eat any kind of meat at all you have killed to feed yourself. Some people just like to hand off the hard part to someone else. The only difference between wild game and a farm animal is the way they look at you before you kill em. The wild creature knows its on the dinner plate. The pig in your yard probably thinks it just gettin fed when you come out to shoot it. I venture to say the op has done neither. If he had he would know how hard it is to do either thing and show more respect for those that do there own killin.


I have done both.
I have no disrespect for "those who do their own killin'."
It is an issue of disagreement...nothing more and nothing less. That's all.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

jbogg said:


> While I disagree with all anti-hunters as a general rule, I probably have more respect for those that are at least consistent.   To be totally at peace with paying others to kill your hamburger meat while still having a problem with those that hunt for theirs is a real head shaker. Your  self imposed arbitrary animal hierarchy that places more value on wild animals than domestic ones makes no sense at all.


I will say it again.
If the killing of wildlife is necessary for food to survive, then kill the wildlife.
If the killing of wildlife is for "sport", trophy heads, antlers, taxidermist work, pictures in magazines, or fun...then I disagree with it. 
And it does make sense. 
Unfortunately it makes me look like I've aligned myself with the anti-gun kooks and screwballs like PETA.......which is like betting that water isn't wet. It couldn't be any further from wrong.


----------



## Possum (Aug 12, 2018)

So a man shouldn’t grow a garden either right? Because he can buy his veggies at Walmart nowadays. 
You should watch how your animals “raised for slaughter” are treated in their short miserable lives. You kill just as many critters with your wallet as we do with our guns or bows. If you couldn’t kill an animal you shouldn’t be eating meat.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Possum said:


> So a man shouldn’t grow a garden either right? Because he can buy his veggies at Walmart nowadays.
> You should watch how your animals “raised for slaughter” are treated in their short miserable lives. You kill just as many critters with your wallet as we do with our guns or bows. If you couldn’t kill an animal you shouldn’t be eating meat.


Yes, the treatment of the animals that were raised for slaughter is abysmal. That should be corrected also, in my opinion. In a somewhat ideal world that might happen, but it won't happen in life as we know it.
Vegetables from a garden can hardly, with any sincerity, be compared to wildlife. A big lumbering old bear or a beautiful deer with her fawn could not be compared to my tomatoes. The old "animal, vegetable, or mineral" thing, you know.
"If you couldn't kill an animal you shouldn't be eating meat", as you posted, is another example of dealing in absolutes based on emotion and a false premise. But that's certainly okay too, since this is a free thought forum and all opinions are welcome as long as they're done in a civil manner. I like people who think for themselves as you have done...good work.
And a happy day to you, also, sir.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I will say it again.
> If the killing of wildlife is necessary for food to survive, then kill the wildlife.
> If the killing of wildlife is for "sport", trophy heads, antlers, taxidermist work, pictures in magazines, or fun...then I disagree with it.
> And it does make sense.
> Unfortunately it makes me look like I've aligned myself with the anti-gun kooks and screwballs like PETA.......which is like betting that water isn't wet. It couldn't be any further from wrong.



I enjoy hunting and killing wildlife, and I enjoy eating wildlife. I also enjoy looking at and value bear rugs, deer antlers, and turkey fan plaques, and have plenty. I am a savage.  I do not eat granola bars. I drive a Chevy truck, I voted for Trump, and Jesus is my Lord. People like me have hot wives with bodacious tata’s. I have one of those also.

There’s nothing I can type or say on this forum to ‘help you understand.’ You are wasting your and everyone else’s time, and accomplishing nothing. I bid you a nice day, sir.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> I enjoy hunting and killing wildlife, and I enjoy eating wildlife. I also enjoy looking at and value bear rugs, deer antlers, and turkey fan plaques, and have plenty. I am a savage.  I do not eat granola bars. I drive a Chevy truck. People like me have hot wives with bodacious tata’s. I have one of those also.


Sounds to me like you're very happy.


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I will say it again.
> If the killing of wildlife is necessary for food to survive, then kill the wildlife.
> If the killing of wildlife is for "sport", trophy heads, antlers, taxidermist work, pictures in magazines, or fun...then I disagree with it.


Wildlife is to be managed these days. It doesn't on its own anymore. There are about 330 million reasons why in this country. All the homes, gardens, highways, developments have thrown the balance of nature out of whack. It's a resource and it's managed to thrive. It doesn't matter who agrees with it. The fact you can eat it is one of the benefits. We quit playing survival a while back. You are now a predator with the ability to reason.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 12, 2018)

I think you are arguing against something that you have never tried trying to justify it in your mind without any expirence in the subject.Speaking in opposition of people who hunt for something deeper meaning than just the kill, hunting is more than that, it’s as old as time, mentioned in the first book of the Bible. It is the natural order of nature, predator prey relationship in biology class. The food is better for you, all natural, no antibiotics,no steroids ,no hormones. Lower bad cholesterol , higher protein count per gram than beef, chicken and pork. We feel alive and at peace in the woods, in city’s and in today’s so called “correct” ways we feel lost.
I’m not trying to disparage you but your thought of what is right and wrong IS what is wrong in today’s world. You would not kill a bear to eat and be grateful for the gift of its life but kill a human in your words without hesitation. Trust me I have not shot a bear yet, I do have lots of expiernce with killing people. I was a hospital corpsman for Marine infantry units , served in Bosnia,Kosovo, Afghanistan and other places. Killing someone is easy with adrenaline flowing, living with yourself after and answering to God on judgement day is the hard part. If you can not understand that then there is no hope in trying to explain anything else to you on the subject.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Wildlife is to be managed these days. It doesn't on its on anymore. There are about 330 million reasons why in this country. All the homes, gardens, highways, developments have thrown the balance of nature out of whack. It's a resource and it's managed to thrive. It doesn't matter who agrees with it. The fact you can eat it is one of the benefits. We quit playing survival a while back. You are now a predator with the ability to reason.


Excellent posting....you're thinking deeply and expressing yourself in a forceful, persuasive, manner without the "snide sarcasm" that lurks, figuratively speaking, behind many trees and bushes in websites.
I still disagree with the killing of wildlife unless it's needed for food.
It might be interesting to see what would happen environmentally if all hunting was outlawed for about 5 years. With the provision, of course, if it was observed that the experiment was going down the tubes in a handbasket it could be stopped on the spot. With the DNR in charge.
AND...if the politicians *gag* could be kept away from the entire idea.
Something along the lines of "Give Wildlife a Chance" maybe..........


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> I think you are arguing against something that you have never tried trying to justify it in your mind without any expirence in the subject.Speaking in opposition of people who hunt for something deeper meaning than just the kill, hunting is more than that, it’s as old as time, mentioned in the first book of the Bible. It is the natural order of nature, predator prey relationship in biology class. The food is better for you, all natural, no antibiotics,no steroids ,no hormones. Lower bad cholesterol , higher protein count per gram than beef, chicken and pork. We feel alive and at peace in the woods, in city’s and in today’s so called “correct” ways we feel lost.
> I’m not trying to disparage you but your thought of what is right and wrong IS what is wrong in today’s world. You would not kill a bear to eat and be grateful for the gift of its life but kill a human in your words without hesitation. Trust me I have not shot a bear yet, I do have lots of expiernce with killing people. I was a hospital corpsman for Marine infantry units , served in Bosnia,Kosovo, Afghanistan and other places. Killing someone is easy with adrenaline flowing, living with yourself after and answering to God on judgement day is the hard part. If you can not understand that then there is no hope in trying to explain anything else to you on the subject.


I was in Korea.
I know about killing human beings in war.
Since you brought the Bible into this, I think I should mention that you will be hard pressed to find a book that is more filled with war and the killing of other human beings...with God's blessings.
And that's all I have about religious things...that is for another forum.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Excellent posting....you're thinking deeply and expressing yourself in a forceful, persuasive, manner without the "snide sarcasm" that lurks, figuratively speaking, behind many trees and bushes in websites.
> I still disagree with the killing of wildlife unless it's needed for food.
> It might be interesting to see what would happen environmentally if all hunting was outlawed for about 5 years. With the provision, of course, if it was observed that the experiment was going down the tubes in a handbasket it could be stopped on the spot. With the DNR in charge.
> AND...if the politicians *gag* could be kept away from the entire idea.
> Something along the lines of "Give Wildlife a Chance" maybe..........



So should we book a show on Dr. Phil or The View to elaborate and expand on expressing ourselves at a deeper level?


----------



## glynr329 (Aug 12, 2018)

I have no desire and never had any desire to kill a lot of animals. I am not going to question others reason for doing it. That bear hunter may love killing a bear but feels sympathy for a poor deer. I do not care what his argument would be so. I enjoy hunting my animals of choice and leave them alone.

Every situation has an argument not matter what it is. Every living thing (animal, plant, etc) has a right to live but we need them to survive so we make choices.


----------



## Possum (Aug 12, 2018)

A lumbering bear and beautiful deer are animals with all the same parts as a pig, cow or chicken. They are eaten just like same. But they are much healthier to eat. So what are you not understanding? And if you don’t like the way farm animals are treated what have you done to make their lives better? I can tell you what I’ve done.. I don’t buy it unless it’s a nessesity. I don’t give the companies that sell those animals my money unless I have to. We sometimes go out to eat and I can’t ask the chef at Applebee’s to cook my kills so I do eat beef, pork and chicken occasionally, but it’s rare. My household eats nothing but fish,deer, turkey, bear, etc. at home. So I have saved as many animals lives as I’ve taken. Hunting is as natural as comes. Eating domesticated animals is a relatively new thing if you consider all of human history on this planet.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> So should we book a show on Dr. Phil or The View to elaborate and expand on expressing ourselves at a deeper level?


That would depend on what they pay.
"Freebies" aren't in my bag. And they'd have to find a way to keep Phil's big mouth shut and let us make the show a hit.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I was in Korea.
> I know about killing human beings in war.
> Since you brought the Bible into this, I think I should mention that you will be hard pressed to find a book that is more filled with war and the killing of other human beings...with God's blessings.
> And that's all I have about religious things...that is for another forum.


I can find plenty of contradictions in there about that subject in there both ordered by God and condemned by him, and I can find many books filled with those things.All throughout human history, not just your narrow view of Christians.
you ask why, I did not, you sought knowledge or reason, we gave our answers , and yet you still prod for more, I think you will never understand and only on here to stir the pot. Good day to you .


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Possum said:


> A lumbering bear and beautiful deer are animals with all the same parts as a pig, cow or chicken. They are eaten just like same. But they are much healthier to eat. So what are you not understanding? And if you don’t like the way farm animals are treated what have you done to make their lives better? I can tell you what I’ve done.. I don’t buy it unless it’s a nessesity. I don’t give the companies that sell those animals my money unless I have to. We sometimes go out to eat and I can’t ask the chef at Applebee’s to cook my kills so I do eat beef, pork and chicken occasionally, but it’s rare. My household eats nothing but fish,deer, turkey, bear, etc. at home. So I have saved as many animals lives as I’ve taken. Hunting is as natural as comes. Eating domesticated animals is a relatively new thing if you consider all of human history on this planet.


It sounds to me like you are very happy also.
Way to go.
What do I not understand?..........any 'fun' or 'sport' in killing wildlife (especially 'trophy' kills)...unless necessary for eating. That's what I don't understand. But, I'm very old fashioned anyway.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> I can find plenty of contradictions in there about that subject in there both ordered by God and condemned by him, and I can find many books filled with those things.All throughout human history, not just your narrow view of Christians.
> you ask why, I did not, you sought knowledge or reason, we gave our answers , and yet you still prod for more, I think you will never understand and only on here to stir the pot. Good day to you .


Christians are okay people with me. I like 'em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Excellent posting....you're thinking deeply and expressing yourself in a forceful, persuasive, manner without the "snide sarcasm" that lurks, figuratively speaking, behind many trees and bushes in websites.
> I still disagree with the killing of wildlife unless it's needed for food.
> It might be interesting to see what would happen environmentally if all hunting was outlawed for about 5 years. With the provision, of course, if it was observed that the experiment was going down the tubes in a handbasket it could be stopped on the spot. With the DNR in charge.
> AND...if the politicians *gag* could be kept away from the entire idea.
> Something along the lines of "Give Wildlife a Chance" maybe..........




If deer hunting was stopped for 5 years in this country you would see a lot of deer die. And a lot of natural habitat destroyed. Do some research and you`ll understand why.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> If deer hunting was stopped for 5 years in this country you would see a lot of deer die. And a lot of natural habitat destroyed. Do some research and you`ll understand why.


Good idea.
I think I will.
Question: Why would a lot of natural habitat be destroyed?


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

What is your opinion on this?
I just found it. Unfortunately I view it with some skepticism because it is from (you guessed it) that PETA site. I know they're leftist agenda driven and I despise them, so it's hard for me to swallow this.
What do you think? (This came from posting the question "Would Deer Die Off if Hunting was Outlawed" on the search engine DuckDuckGo.)

No. Starvation and disease are unfortunate, but they are nature’s way of ensuring that the strong survive. Natural predators help keep prey species strong by killing the only ones they can catch—the sick and weak. Hunters, however, kill any animal they come across or any animal whose head they think would look good mounted above the fireplace—often the large, healthy animals needed to keep the population strong. And hunting creates the ideal conditions for overpopulation. After hunting season, the abrupt drop in population leads to less competition among survivors, resulting in a higher birth rate. If we were really concerned about keeping animals from starving, we would not hunt but instead take steps to reduce the animals’ fertility. We would also preserve wolves, mountain lions, coyotes, and other natural predators. Ironically, many deer herds and duck populations are purposely manipulated to produce more and more animals for hunters to kill.


----------



## Possum (Aug 12, 2018)

Deer would not die off completely but once they overpopulate an area they eat all the food, then they all begin to starve. Once overpopulated and weak from starvation, disease will take many of them out and the process starts over. This happens just about everywhere that deer are not hunted. Drive through a large state park That doesn’t allow deer hunting in a liberal state and you’ll see the results. The deer are sick, starving and the forests are not regenerating. Most of those areas either hire marksman to shoot a large portion of the deer at night or they try sterilizing the heard. No one thinks the government could sterilize the entire deer population in the us (except the morons at PETA)


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 12, 2018)

You were told right off-the-bat that bear hunters do eat bear meat. So you weren't really "_trying to understand"._ You're just "politely" poking the bear, which is still poking.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 12, 2018)

you definitely  come across as a sissy...no doubt about that.


----------



## Possum (Aug 12, 2018)

I found this quote of ol ThomasCobb123 on another thread. He’s just another online troll posing as something he is not. 

Quote:
“Poor deer.
I try to scare them in the woods so the big bad hunters can't shoot them.
Deer have rights too, you know.
Statistics have shown that hunters, percentage wise, are the ones most likely to become violent with guns against someone with whom they disagree.
Pacifism is good for peace.”

How are things on the PETA forum these days ThomasCobb123?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 is not trying to understand carp.  He is just a troll wanting to stir things up.  Has been for years.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Possum said:


> Deer would not die off completely but once they overpopulate an area they eat all the food, then they all begin to starve. Once overpopulated and weak from starvation, disease will take many of them out and the process starts over. This happens just about everywhere that deer are not hunted. Drive through a large state park That doesn’t allow deer hunting in a liberal state and you’ll see the results. The deer are sick, starving and the forests are not regenerating. Most of those areas either hire marksman to shoot a large portion of the deer at night or they try sterilizing the heard. No one thinks the government could sterilize the entire deer population in the us (except the morons at PETA)


That sounds like it makes good sense. Do you know of any scientific studies about that?
I trust nothing the PETA people say...and they site no scientific studies at all. All they want to do is control people and mainly take citizens' guns away so they can control them even more.
I'm going to look at some DNR studies about that.
By golly, you could be right on the money about that and if so, then I would be the first to agree that hunting the deer would be the correct thing to do.
Good work on your part.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ThomasCobb123 is not trying to understand carp.  He is just a troll wanting to stir things up.  Has been for years.


Name calling again


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2018)

Did you get the answer you were looking for?


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Possum said:


> I found this quote of ol ThomasCobb123 on another thread. He’s just another online troll posing as something he is not.
> 
> Quote:
> “Poor deer.
> ...


That posting of mine was merely satire....illustrating the absurd by being absurd. Just as my hero Rush Limbaugh does.
I do not agree with the killing of wildlife, I'm too much of a naturalist for that. But I'm sure the DNR has scientific studies that bear out what you've said about harvesting being necessary. The DNR people are not fools...they're a lot smarter about wildlife management than I am.
Furthermore, no matter how sentimental I may feel about all that, the fact remains that it is perfectly legal and I would even join a march to defend your right to do it if you want to do it.
As for PETA....well my comments about them are unprintable.
However, it isn't for me...I have done it in the past (hunting) and I didn't like it too much then.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Did you get the answer you were looking for?


Getting pretty close to it.
Yes I am.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> you definitely  come across as a sissy...no doubt about that.


Name calling and ridicule is against this forum rules.
It's perfectly okay to disagree, but name calling and ridicule don't make it.
Please stop doing it to me...I'm not doing it to you.
TY.
Cobb


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 12, 2018)

Ok so far I’ve read that you do eat red meat and will kill plenty of fish to eat but won’t kill a deer/bear or any mammal unless your life depends on it.
 Did you ever shoot a deer when you claim to have tried it and didn’t like it or did you just not see any and got bored or did you actually refuse to take the shot? 

Until you actually shoot a deer then you never tried the full experience we hunters get and will never understand why we do it.
The only way to fully understand is to pull the trigger AND shoot one. Then you’ll be able to understand one way or the other. Until then your still on the fence. The reward is when you find it and bring it to your plate. That’s why.


----------



## Possum (Aug 12, 2018)

You said yourself that you sound like a “sissy britches” we are just agreeing with you. 

You haven’t explained why animals you eat don’t matter but animals we it do. That makes no sense. 

How can you say you are old fashioned and a naturalist when hunting and eating wild animals is as old as time and as natural of a meal as you could get. 

Eating a genetically modified animal that spent a few months indoors is natural to you? Get off your high horse pal.

Maybe next time you crave a butterball turkey you should get a knife and go hand to hand with him... something tells me the turkey would win.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Name calling again


'

Nope.. just stating facts.  I don't consider pointing out that you are trolling the forum to be name calling.  An Admin might feel different about it, and tell me so.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> '
> Nope.. just stating facts.  I don't consider pointing out that you are trolling the forum to be name calling.  An Admin might feel different about it, and tell me so.


I guess we'll just have to see about all that.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Possum said:


> You said yourself that you sound like a “sissy britches” we are just agreeing with you.
> You haven’t explained why animals you eat don’t matter but animals we it do. That makes no sense.
> How can you say you are old fashioned and a naturalist when hunting and eating wild animals is as old as time and as natural of a meal as you could get.
> Eating a genetically modified animal that spent a few months indoors is natural to you? Get off your high horse pal.
> Maybe next time you crave a butterball turkey you should get a knife and go hand to hand with him... something tells me the turkey would win.


I don't think you will ever understand how I feel about this stuff and I don't think I will ever understand completely how you feel either.
Why don't we just leave each other alone? Okay ??


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 12, 2018)

If You dont understand by now you will most likely never understand. You do know this is a hunting forum right?


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> If You dont understand by now you will most likely never understand. You do know this is a hunting forum right?


Silly me....I thought it was open expression of various ideas concerning this hunting thing.
I didn't expect to be heralded in on a red carpet, due to my alternate opinions, but the ridicule and name calling is a bit much.
I think I've seen about all I need to see here.
Time for me to go.
Enjoy life pardner, it's a gift we really don't appreciate to the fullest until we see the sunset of our years.
Stay happy.


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Silly me....I thought it was open expression of various ideas concerning this hunting thing.
> I didn't expect to be heralded in on a red carpet, due to my alternate opinions, but the ridicule and name calling is a bit much.
> I think I've seen about all I need to see here.
> Time for me to go.
> ...


It is open expression but you dont appear to be open? Do you really want to know? It is my opinion that if you dont understand bear hunting you dont understand hunting. The quarry is irrelevant.


----------



## Possum (Aug 12, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I don't think you will ever understand how I feel about this stuff and I don't think I will ever understand completely how you feel either.
> Why don't we just leave each other alone? Okay ??



Leave each other alone? You started an anti huntingthread in a hunting forum. You asked for opinions. Did you honestly think someone on here was going to agree with your insane logic?

Killing animals is bad but paying others to kill animals is ok. I’d expect any human being to see something wrong with that statement.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 12, 2018)

Adios.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm offering a different perspective here. I hunt and eat bear. One bear can yield enough BBQ to save me probably a couple hundred $ each year on meat purchases. It makes incredible BBQ, and saves me a TON of money.

Have you ever considered both the economic and environmental impacts if hunters stopped hunting deer and bear? Demands for protein would absolutely skyrocket. Market prices would skyrocket. There would be an extraordinarily monumental push for more meat production. This would result in more pork, cattle, and poultry farming. This increased farming demand would yield the necessity of more farms. More clearing for pastureland. More siltation of streams. More forest made into pastureland. It would yield a greater destruction in habitat for bears and for "mama deer and her fawn". 
The environmental and economic impacts of removing deer and bear hunting could be catastrophic locally if not nationally. Think about the environmental impacts of 200,000 pasture land farms being created across the continent to meet that protein demand. It would wreak havoc on the environment. You'd be justifying your idealistic picture of Bambi with real world environmental catastrophe. 
You also know nothing about bears. There are some that live in the wild and mind their own buisness. But you know nothing....nothing.....absolutely unequivocally nothing about bears in the mtn regions of NE GA. Bears wreak havoc on the people living in region 2. DNR WRD technicians can barely get any work done because they are resopnding to problem bear calls. Bears are freaking terror on peoples homes and property. 
If you hunt a WMA up here like Chattahoochee or Chestatee and have complaints about how the food plots look, you can thank a bear. On the day this or that food plot should have been planted or mowed, the technician that was supposed to plant or mow it was out setting two or three bear traps on private properties. He couldnt get his real work done because he was trapping problem bears. Problem bears are a freaking nightmare for DNR in this area. The damage they do here...you cannot ever begin to imagine. You are absolutley clueless. You have created in your own very uninformed mind some fairytale like picture of bears, and you obviously have literally zero knowledge of the damage they do or are capable of. Bear damage is a battle that our state DNR fights every single freaking day. You are just so completely clueless and you are living inside some "Eve Garden" that you have made up in your own mind. You literally know absolutely nothing about bears, how they live, their biology, and their role and function in this real world. You are living inside some fantasy you created in your own daydreams, and not in the real world.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> I'm offering a different perspective here. I hunt and eat bear. One bear can yield enough BBQ to save me probably a couple hundred $ each year on meat purchases. It makes incredible BBQ, and saves me a TON of money.
> 
> Have you ever considered both the economic and environmental impacts if hunters stopped hunting deer and bear? Demands for protein would absolutely skyrocket. Market prices would skyrocket. There would be an extraordinarily monumental push for more meat production. This would result in more pork, cattle, and poultry farming. This increased farming demand would yield the necessity of more farms. More clearing for pastureland. More siltation of streams. More forest made into pastureland. It would yield a greater destruction in habitat for bears and for "mama deer and her fawn".
> The environmental and economic impacts of removing deer and bear hunting could be catastrophic locally if not nationally. Think about the environmental impacts of 200,000 pasture land farms being created across the continent to meet that protein demand. It would wreak havoc on the environment. You'd be justifying your idealistic picture of Bambi with real world environmental catastrophe.
> ...


In your post, you used the word "would" seven times and the word "could" one time.
Can you publish any bona fide scientific evidence to support your assumptions of chaotic doom or are they purely speculation on your part relating to an outdoor activity for which you have a great passion?
Thank you.
I remain, "Clueless Cobb".


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 13, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> Time for me to go.



me because I thought he meant it


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2018)

Trying to explain anything to an anti-hunter is a complete waste of everybody`s time.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 13, 2018)

I think it's time to show the troll the door.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2018)

If you ever see what they ( bears) can do to a cornfield you wouldn't have that picture of yogi and boo boo in your head. There are no natural predators for bear except humans. They have to be managed.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 13, 2018)

There’s an old saying I’ve heard that applies to this thread, “If you never answer the call it WILL stop coming.”

If no one responded to this mindless, pointless, and stupid thread the OP would disappear like a **** in the wind. He or she wanted attention today, apparently, and got plenty of it.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 13, 2018)

I don't do it so you shouldn't be able to. How many times have we seen that? Especially lately, and not just hunting either. This mentality applies to just about everything. I was raised to mind my business and have been told by others that I should take a stronger position on certain issues. I stated in my original post that I have no interest in bear hunting. I have no interest and live in an area where I could be in pretty good bear country in just a little while. I know where they live at! I don't care if someone else bear hunts. Have at it! I also stated my bewilderment in why anyone would want to shoot an elephant or a giraffe. It is pretty hard to miss either one. Have you ever heard of anyone missing an elephant. I realize that these statements are really no different than the original post, just a different animal. The real difference is in my attitude towards it. If it makes you happy, it tickles me plum to death.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If you ever see what they ( bears) can do to a cornfield you wouldn't have that picture of yogi and boo boo in your head. There are no natural predators for bear except humans. They have to be managed.


No, I have never seen what bears can do to a cornfield or any other agricultural endeavor. I have zero first hand knowledge of that. I do have first hand knowledge of one trying to rip into our tent while we were camping up near Amicalola Falls...VERY scary indeed.
From what I've read here about the destruction they cause and the economic disasters they contribute to, might it just be better for the state, as a whole, to eliminate them all together?
Set a no limit on bears and allow hunters to kill them at will until the entire population is just wiped out of the picture totally. Their existence certainly cannot outweigh the value of crops and habitation by humans. And the bullets and guns purchased to hunt them probably are far less in economic value than the things they end up destroying.
They sound like nothing but trouble to me, from what I see here, and far from the romanticized visualization of "ole mr.& ms. bear happily lumbering through the forest eating berries, honey, and stuff". (to which I have been led to believe).
What sayest you about this concept?


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I don't do it so you shouldn't be able to. How many times have we seen that? Especially lately, and not just hunting either. This mentality applies to just about everything. I was raised to mind my business and have been told by others that I should take a stronger position on certain issues. I stated in my original post that I have no interest in bear hunting. I have no interest and live in an area where I could be in pretty good bear country in just a little while. I know where they live at! I don't care if someone else bear hunts. Have at it! I also stated my bewilderment in why anyone would want to shoot an elephant or a giraffe. It is pretty hard to miss either one. Have you ever heard of anyone missing an elephant. I realize that these statements are really no different than the original post, just a different animal. The real difference is in my attitude towards it. If it makes you happy, it tickles me plum to death.


I don't drive while I'm drunk....and you shouldn't be allowed to do it either. (even if it makes you happy to do so)
I don't steal from the Salvation Army collection bucket...and you shouldn't be allowed to do it either.
These absurd examples of mine could go on and on...which exposes the fallacy of "if it makes you happy, it tickles me plum to death".
A civilized society cannot exist without someone being, shall we say, "offended" and not being allowed to do whatever they choose to do.
Regards, "Clueless" Cobb


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 13, 2018)

Both of your examples violate laws that are in place. They also adversely affect others. It is alright to have an opinion. It is not alright to force others to live by your rules.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> No, I have never seen what bears can do to a cornfield or any other agricultural endeavor. I have zero first hand knowledge of that. I do have first hand knowledge of one trying to rip into our tent while we were camping up near Amicalola Falls...VERY scary indeed.
> From what I've read here about the destruction they cause and the economic disasters they contribute to, might it just be better for the state, as a whole, to eliminate them all together?
> Set a no limit on bears and allow hunters to kill them at will until the entire population is just wiped out of the picture totally. Their existence certainly cannot outweigh the value of crops and habitation by humans. And the bullets and guns purchased to hunt them probably are far less in economic value than the things they end up destroying.
> They sound like nothing but trouble to me, from what I see here, and far from the romanticized visualization of "ole mr.& ms. bear happily lumbering through the forest eating berries, honey, and stuff". (to which I have been led to believe).
> What sayest you about this concept?


 No creature on this earth deserves extinction.  That's child's talk.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> No creature on this earth deserves extinction.  That's child's talk.



Even trolls?


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 13, 2018)

ThomasCobb I'm sorry you have been called names in this thread. There's too much of that going on in this forum especially in the Political section. You may in fact be trolling us but at least you're doing so in a courteous, respectful manner. If you truly didnt know that bear meat was good to eat then I can understand your feelings about hunting them. I dont agree with killing animals just for a trophy whether it be horns or it's skin or whatever. An exception would be coyotes and other nuisances.

   Bears may seem like bumbling clowns when you see them in the spring or summer down around civilization but in reality they are quite intelligent, very wary, and pretty challenging to outwit once the season starts. Most of them quickly realize that they are being hunted and become moe nocturnal and/or head for the deeper more rugged areas to avoid hunters. Of course there are exceptions to every rule but they dont get big and old by being dumb. Bears probably have the sharpest sense of smell of any game animal have excellent hearing and their vision is  better than a lot of people give credit for.

I'm sorry you got insulted when your thread title asked for opinions without ridicule. I personally enjoy hearing other viewpoints that differ from mine. Lately it seems like everyone gangs up on one person if they dare to express something that differs from the forum norms. I'm not referring to this sub-forum specifically; this is my favorite spot on GON. The Political sub-forum is a different story though. There's a lot of name-calling that I thought was against the rules on here.

  To sum up: bears are very good to eat, they're challenging to hunt, and they can cause a lot of property damage. I'll continue hunting them till I get too old to climb these mountains. With a clear conscience.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 13, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> If no one responded to this mindless, pointless, and stupid thread the OP would disappear like a **** in the wind. He or she wanted attention today, apparently, and got plenty of it.



^^^^^this!  "the medium is the message"....giving "air time" to a message no matter how off base it may be, actually provides credence to that message.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr Cobb from Huntsville is a little too young to be a Korean War vet since you are 54 years young. You sir are a liar and of very little character. Lying about service is called “stolen valor” not a crime but shows your character.


----------



## Possum (Aug 13, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> Mr Cobb from Huntsville is a little too young to be a Korean War vet since you are 54 years young. You sir are a liar and of very little character. Lying about service is called “stolen valor” not a crime but shows your character.



Maybe he only lied about his age? Or maybe he is lying about everything because he likes trolling the internet


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 13, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> Mr Cobb from Huntsville is a little too young to be a Korean War vet since you are 54 years young. You sir are a liar and of very little character. Lying about service is called “stolen valor” not a crime but shows your character.



Dang.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 13, 2018)

Possum said:


> Maybe he only lied about his age? Or maybe he is lying about everything because he likes trolling the internet



Korean Conflict vets wouldn't lie about their age. Must be the other. 

"I don't do it so you shouldn't be allowed to"

"It's ok to kill the animals you eat, but mine matter".

Couple of home runs right there!


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 13, 2018)

The war fighting ceased In 53, no peace treaty was signed. The youngest man to serve was 14 in that war, he lied to the examining Dr. who signed off on his fitness for duty, that man would be 79 today. Korean vets like the WW2 vets before them are dying at an astounding rate , I’ve talked to many. Ones that were at the Chosin say the cold never left thier bones for the rest of thier lives. Read thier stories, talk to them while you have a few left.


----------



## Possum (Aug 13, 2018)

re-read his post, he said he was in Korea, which means he had a business trip to Seoul once.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Both of your examples violate laws that are in place. They also adversely affect others. It is alright to have an opinion. It is not alright to force others to live by your rules.


ALL laws force others to live by someone else's rules. The "someone else" is a legislative body, but it is still someone else's rules.
I, for instance, think it would be perfectly okay to blast some man engaged in adultery with my wife....however someone else's rules says if I do that, it is murder.
Her punishment, in that instance, would be living without his company.
I made my examples in my other post as absurdities...to point out that your theme of "if it makes you happy, it plum tickles me to death" won't follow a logical extension of thought.
Thank you.
"Clueless" Cobb


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

ripplerider said:


> ThomasCobb I'm sorry you have been called names in this thread. There's too much of that going on in this forum especially in the Political section. You may in fact be trolling us but at least you're doing so in a courteous, respectful manner. If you truly didnt know that bear meat was good to eat then I can understand your feelings about hunting them. I dont agree with killing animals just for a trophy whether it be horns or it's skin or whatever. An exception would be coyotes and other nuisances.
> 
> Bears may seem like bumbling clowns when you see them in the spring or summer down around civilization but in reality they are quite intelligent, very wary, and pretty challenging to outwit once the season starts. Most of them quickly realize that they are being hunted and become moe nocturnal and/or head for the deeper more rugged areas to avoid hunters. Of course there are exceptions to every rule but they dont get big and old by being dumb. Bears probably have the sharpest sense of smell of any game animal have excellent hearing and their vision is  better than a lot of people give credit for.
> I'm sorry you got insulted when your thread title asked for opinions without ridicule. I personally enjoy hearing other viewpoints that differ from mine. Lately it seems like everyone gangs up on one person if they dare to express something that differs from the forum norms. I'm not referring to this sub-forum specifically; this is my favorite spot on GON. The Political sub-forum is a different story though. There's a lot of name-calling that I thought was against the rules on here.
> To sum up: bears are very good to eat, they're challenging to hunt, and they can cause a lot of property damage. I'll continue hunting them till I get too old to climb these mountains. With a clear conscience.


You seem to be a wise and thoughtful man.
The name calling stuff doesn't hurt me one bit...it's just that the forum rules are against it, and if others can get away with it, I'd like to be able to do it also. I know some very good name calling language myself, you know. But I have been warned by the authorities here to stay civil and stick to IDEAS, and I intend to do EXACTLY what I was ordered to do. 
That's one good thing about being ex-military...you learn to salute, say yessir, shutup, and obey the last given order.
I'm beginning to see the light about how destructive these bears are to society and crops and all that. They're not like I had them pictured to be at all. (Guess you can always learn something new, right?)
Thus, my posting about just getting rid of the darn things completely.
I don't think that will happen, but it seems like a good idea to me.
Regards,
"Clueless" Cobb


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> The war fighting ceased In 53, no peace treaty was signed. The youngest man to serve was 14 in that war, he lied to the examining Dr. who signed off on his fitness for duty, that man would be 79 today. Korean vets like the WW2 vets before them are dying at an astounding rate , I’ve talked to many. Ones that were at the Chosin say the cold never left thier bones for the rest of thier lives. Read thier stories, talk to them while you have a few left.


It was colder than you can imagine. But when you're a dumb kid, you can take stuff a lot better than when you get old.
Thank you for your comments about Vets.
Regards,
"Clueless" Cobb


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> No creature on this earth deserves extinction.  That's child's talk.


No creature whatsoever?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> No creature whatsoever?




At the risk of reading more than I care to, what creature or creatures do you have in mind, if any?


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> At the risk of reading more than I care to, what creature or creatures do you have in mind, if any?


I posted back there about my idea to eliminate bears with the justification from what I've learned from the fellas here who've told me about how destructive they are to crops and property. Resulting in great economic losses.
Based on that, it seems like to me that bears are a great big "pain in the you-know-what".
What do you think?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I posted back there about my idea to eliminate bears with the justification from what I've learned from the fellas here who've told me about how destructive they are to crops and property. Resulting in great economic losses.
> Based on that, it seems like to me that bears are a great big "pain in the you-know-what".
> What do you think?




As I`ve already mentioned, I don`t believe any living thing in Nature deserves nor should be driven to extinction. Everything was put in its natural place for a reason.

Not even those cottonmouths that you don`t seem real partial to.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> As I`ve already mentioned, I don`t believe any living thing in Nature deserves nor should be driven to extinction. Everything was put in its natural place for a reason.
> Not even those cottonmouths that you don`t seem real partial to.


Well, each of us has an opinion on that and thankfully we can live together orderly and in a civilized manner regardless of those differences.
That's probably why our constitutional republic has lasted as long as it has.
Stay happy.
Regards,
"Clueless" Cobb


----------



## Possum (Aug 13, 2018)

Thomas Cobb is a snake killing manic. He knows a thing or two about taking a mans life too. He’s a natural born killer if he can just find some rat shot.
He was born to kill, just not those cute lumbering bears. 
But then at the same time he thinks they should be wiped off the planet. Your an interesting old man ThomasCobb, that’s for sure.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Possum said:


> Thomas Cobb is a snake killing manic. He knows a thing or two about taking a mans life too. He’s a natural born killer if he can just find some rat shot.
> He was born to kill, just not those cute lumbering bears.
> But then at the same time he thinks they should be wiped off the planet. Your an interesting old man ThomasCobb, that’s for sure.


Old man?   Response: Definitely.....but like a Timex watch, you know "takes a licking but keeps on ticking"
Interesting?? Response: I got an ex-wife and a few old girlfriends out there who will lay you 100 to one that I am as dull as an old piece of molded bread crust.
(tell you what, if you call their bet, I'm going to take half their action )

Stay happy.
Regards,
"Clueless" Cobb


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> Mr Cobb from Huntsville is a little too young to be a Korean War vet since you are 54 years young. You sir are a liar and of very little character. Lying about service is called “stolen valor” not a crime but shows your character.


Where can I find this no good dishonest bum "Cobb from Huntsville, Alabama"....?
He sounds like the same guy I loaned a hundred to at the pool room in Bainbridge, Georgia about 15 years ago.
I could use the dough.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 13, 2018)

Now Tom, we have really gotten down to it haven’t we, this is like therapy , we got to peel back the layers to find the real source of the pain. 
You and your life partner are having problems in your relationship. You have stated you want to kill him for his infidelity. We are not talking about bears here at all, we are talking about you holding on to your big cuddly teddy bear man and these questions you ask us are just conversations starters for you and him to repair that sacred bond you two share. 
I’m glad you sought us out, some of these guys may be rough outdoorsman type who like to kill thier dinner be it any edible animal but they know about sweet lovin and committed relationships too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I am a gun carrying person, I know the laws concerning use of deadly force against a person here in Georgia and I will blast a thug committing a forcible felony in a heartbeat. More of them should be shot dead instead of molly-coddled in "the system", in my opinion.
> Now having said all that, you will know I'm not one of those gun control nuts or PETA members.
> Here we go.
> What is the fun in shooting down a bear if it isn't violent or killing people?
> ...


What did people do before grocery stores and readily available cattle / chicken farms?
It's just a carry over of the old days and old ways and a lot of folks like to know where their meat is coming from and how it's been handled. There is a distinct difference in taste between a naturally fed animal and one pumped full of steroids and other chemicals.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What did people do before grocery stores and readily available cattle / chicken farms?
> It's just a carry over of the old days and old ways and a lot of folks like to know where their meat is coming from and how it's been handled. There is a distinct difference in taste between a naturally fed animal and one pumped full of steroids and other chemicals.


I guess we just have different ideas about it all.
No problem, man, nothing will change during the years I have left anyway.
I just thought I had some interesting ideas and I wanted to post my views on them, nothing more.
Had no idea I would create such a disturbance with my opinions here on an internet website. Like I said earlier somewhere, I've had guys at outdoor shows actually come after me with their fists and forced me into defending myself and doing necessary things I don't like to do. But most were drinking and behaving irrationally and uncivilized....very emotional people when faced with conflicting views.
It never got this heated about opinions, (and I have been civil too) even over in the politics forum when that guy Jet Jockey was hanging around with his stuff.
You take care, don't forget to pray...and shake someone's hand every day.
Life goes on. Stay happy and enjoy.
Regards,
"Clueless" Cobb


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> Now Tom, we have really gotten down to it haven’t we, this is like therapy , we got to peel back the layers to find the real source of the pain.
> You and your life partner are having problems in your relationship. You have stated you want to kill him for his infidelity. We are not talking about bears here at all, we are talking about you holding on to your big cuddly teddy bear man and these questions you ask us are just conversations starters for you and him to repair that sacred bond you two share.
> I’m glad you sought us out, some of these guys may be rough outdoorsman type who like to kill thier dinner be it any edible animal but they know about sweet lovin and committed relationships too.


That is so silly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2018)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I guess we just have different ideas about it all.
> No problem, man, nothing will change during the years I have left anyway.
> I just thought I had some interesting ideas and I wanted to post my views on them, nothing more.
> Had no idea I would create such a disturbance with my opinions here on an internet website. Like I said earlier somewhere, I've had guys at outdoor shows actually come after me with their fists and forced me into defending myself and doing necessary things I don't like to do. But most were drinking and behaving irrationally and uncivilized....very emotional people when faced with conflicting views.
> ...


I didn't read all of the opinions I just responded to your original post.
I was trying to be as honest as I could and not be offensive. I hope none was taken.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't read all of the opinions I just responded to your original post.
> I was trying to be as honest as I could and not be offensive. I hope none was taken.


No offense taken whatsoever.
It's all good....just keep on punchin' at the liberal/progressive foolishness that shows up in the politics section. You're pretty good at keeping them on the dodge..
Regards,
"Clueless" Cobb


----------



## Wide Earp (Aug 14, 2018)

wow! just remember there is room for all of God's creatures, under the gray 'tween the sweet taters and the green beans!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ain't seen this much action in the bear forum in a while


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 14, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Ain't seen this much action in the bear forum in a while


Yep...making me wanna go bear hunting this year. I hope we get a lot of pictures.


----------

